# ABC World news in HD



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Its on NOW Finally


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I just tuned in for a minute or two to check it out.PQ looks pretty good,audio sync seems to be very good currently.Overall,considering the big 3 networks world news broadcasts,CBS and NBC PQ looks better at this time.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Are ya'll receiving this channel through D*?


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Are ya'll receiving this channel through D*?


Yes.It was via the Nashville HD ABC local affiliate (WKRN Channel 2) in our area.It airs from 5:30-6 PM CT in our area every weekday.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It actually was on TWO WEEKS ago, debuting in HD at the start of the DNC!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I've had ABC in HD from their JAX FL affiliate WJXX for about two years
now. I noticed the ABC World News was in HD a couple of weeks ago.


----------

